# Problema para conectar mesa de mezclas a tarjeta de sonido



## chiconudo (Abr 15, 2009)

Buenas!, explico un poco mi problema.


Tengo un portatil con solo una entrada y una salida de audio ( lo que seria la entrada rosa y la verde de una tarjeta de sonido de pc de sobremesa) y quiero conectar una mesa de mezclas porque quiero grabar unas canciones, el caso es que sé que la mesa de mezclas hay que conectarla al auxiliar pero mi portatil no lo trae. ¿Hay alguna posibilidad de que exista en el mercado un conector para enchufarlo a la entrada de audio ( agujero rosa ) y a partir de ahi que salga el auxiliar y la entrada de audio? no se si me explico bien  ops: ¿ o bien tendría que conectar la mesa de mezclas a la entrada de audio?



Desde ya muchas gracias !


----------



## ru_klo (Abr 16, 2009)

depende lo que quieras hacer

1)si queres grabar en la pc y usar la mesa de entrada para ampliar las entradas (para conectarle microfonos, Cds, organos, etc). Conecta la salida de tu mesa de audio (si tiene varias salidas (ej: monitor, rec, salida, linea), proba usar :
1ero) la salida para grabar (REC), si no tiene,
2)la salida para monitorizar (monitor), si no tiene,
3)la principal (simpre y cuando la mezcladora no tenga una POTENCIA)

Y conectala a la entrada de audio de tu notebook. La entrada de audio de tu notebook, es la entrada auxiliar, o puede ser la entrada del microfono segun el modelo. Pero podes conectar la mezcladora aca.


----------



## chiconudo (Abr 17, 2009)

okey muchas gracias !


----------

